# Sciroxx case



## goodfella (Mar 20, 2013)

http://thinksteroids.com/news/sciroxx-long-arm-steroid-law-enforcement

Anyone else see or posted this yet?


----------



## DF (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link.  Interesting info there.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah I think this is up at TID too.


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmmm interesting. I knew those 2 got busted. But Id be weary if I was running sciroxx.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> Hmmm interesting. I knew those 2 got busted. But Id be weary if I was running sciroxx.



They cooperated to some degree. I doubt it was the customers they rolled on.

I would be worried if I was another domestic source for sciroxx though.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm caught up in that nonsense as well as the Uncle Z drama. I have no dog in the fight, but I try to be the voice of reason.(funny) POB and mugz duck in and help as well.


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 20, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> They cooperated to some degree. I doubt it was the customers they rolled on.
> 
> I would be worried if I was another domestic source for sciroxx though.



Oh yeah I would too. But Id still be worried if I was running Sciroxx cuz the DEA will go after them


----------



## RISE (Mar 21, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm caught up in that nonsense as well as the Uncle Z drama. I have no dog in the fight, but I try to be the voice of reason.(funny) POB and mugz duck in and help as well.



There's still Z drama?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2013)

RISE said:


> There's still Z drama?



Yeah he is having a "resend campaign."


----------



## DF (Mar 21, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah he is having a "resend campaign."



Kinda scary that he have order info to fill those.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 21, 2013)

crazy shit. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 21, 2013)

I wont be using sciroxx anytiime soon!


----------

